# Durban poison clone grow...



## Vow (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello everybody these are the Durban Poison clones they are 4 weeks into flowering under 900 watts LED. I'm feeding them beastie bloomz. I have not sprayed the leaves will buds with any water since 2 weeks ago as the last time I felt it could have taken away some of the trichomes. Does anyone know how I can bring out the Durban flavor Moore, or how I can make the buds bigger stickier and happier would be great. Just starting to have some tiny gnats, that I had some last year but it is very very minor right now. Let me know if anybody knows anyways to help with these ladies.


----------



## Vow (Oct 5, 2018)

I lowered the led light, as much as possible.. they are a lot brighter.


----------

